

Microsoft Builds A Browser-Based Windows Phone 7 Simulator - anon1385
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/29/microsoft-builds-a-browser-based-windows-phone-7-simulator-to-woo-iphoneandroid-users/

======
saurabh
This was the first time I felt a mobile web app was fast and sleek enough. I
have never used Windows Phone 7 but damn its sexy.

------
chrisledet
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3291651>

------
rbanffy
"Hello... if you're looking for our Windows Phone demo, your device or web
browser isn't supported at this time."

